# Smallmouth help



## Dillon.R.Nott

Just looking for some info, but I live in Urbana and well if your around here you know Smallmouth fishing is almost bar-none. The only places with smallies around here that i know are Buck Creek, Mad river maybe? I want to go to Alum pretty bad but the drive is kinda costly for us. Looking for somewhere closer. Just looking for some sort of population of them. Thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger

I am not intimately familiar with Urbana and the surrounding area but smallmouth are plentiful in Ohio streams and rivers. If you have any moving water around you it is likely you can find them there. I would think the Mad would be an option. The Great Miami doesn't look to be prohibitively far from Urbana. The GMR is perhaps the top smallmouth river in the state. Might want to get on the SW forum and check out posts there for an indication of smallmouth success. This time of year a tube tossed in riffles and bounced into the head of a pool will work. Joshy swims are always a good option. They have started to strike top water presentations the last few weeks as well. Good luck.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Downstream of Urbana the Mad is supposed to hold Smallies When the water warms and stops becoming good trout habitat the smallies take over


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Thanks for the info. I have heard TGM is good for smallies. I have been to one part of it but it was a dead zone. Real muddy, really hot, kinda dead. But i know there are bigger cooler cleaner spots to hit. I’m gonna check out the Mad down but springfield today and see where i can get.


----------



## Never done fishing

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Just looking for some info, but I live in Urbana and well if your around here you know Smallmouth fishing is almost bar-none. The only places with smallies around here that i know are Buck Creek, Mad river maybe? I want to go to Alum pretty bad but the drive is kinda costly for us. Looking for somewhere closer. Just looking for some sort of population of them. Thanks


I haven't fished the northern section much, but I do know that Little and Big Darby Creeks definitely holds some smallmouth. There are a series of covered bridges in Union County that go over Darby, which should offer roadside parking and are fishable. Here's the link for the covered bridges: https://www.visitunioncountyohio.org/covered-bridges

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Never done fishing said:


> I haven't fished the northern section much, but I do know that Little and Big Darby Creeks definitely holds some smallmouth. There are a series of covered bridges in Union County that go over Darby, which should offer roadside parking and are fishable. Here's the link for the covered bridges: https://www.visitunioncountyohio.org/covered-bridges
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah i know around the marysville area some spots are around. The dead spot i mentioned above was in north lewisburg, a small town outside of marysville. I’ll be fishing around if i do any good i’ll report back here.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Tried Buck creek in springfield all around Synder Park. River looked pretty good not a lot of deep spots but tons and tons of Rock Bass, only one LargeMouth. No signs of Smallies. Might try Alum later, any tips there? Spillway any good or just main lake


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Tried Buck creek in springfield all around Synder Park. River looked pretty good not a lot of deep spots but tons and tons of Rock Bass, only one LargeMouth. No signs of Smallies. Might try Alum later, any tips there? Spillway any good or just main lake


If your not gonna be in a boat the fish the riprap along the dam or Cheshire road. Topwaters early,tubes later. Large rooster tails,live soft crawls,Joshys will all work


----------



## CyrusDvirus

Like Saugeyefisher said, any rip rap around a bridge or road holds largemouth and smallmouth. Ned rig or senkos are always a good go to bait around there.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well, went to Scioto, very very muddy and still high. Nothing with hooks and line but cast netted around to see what was in the chocolate milk. Found a nice crappie, some largies, lots of suckers and a few baby smallies. Then went to Alum Creek. Got a few nice rock bass and a decent large mouth on a crawl-jig presentation. Talked to some guys down by the spillway. One guy caught 2 Musky and another caught 1. So i said we’ll if i can’t catch a smallie why not try for a musky. ( i’ve never caught or seen one before ) So put on a giant smithwick, and tried for musky. Well,to say the least, smallmouth are fun and all, but after tonight, i don’t know bass mean much to me anymore after this guy. Incredible fight, first ever, not even 20 casts. Not a giant, but a Musky. Was shaking in my boots. Wasn’t even being serious either, i was just messing around so bored and bummed i couldn’t get a smallie to save a life. But this night is one to remember for sure!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job dillon!


----------



## Muddy

Nice. Persistence pays off.


----------



## gotribe

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Well, went to Scioto, very very muddy and still high. Nothing with hooks and line but cast netted around to see what was in the chocolate milk. Found a nice crappie, some largies, lots of suckers and a few baby smallies. Then went to Alum Creek. Got a few nice rock bass and a decent large mouth on a crawl-jig presentation. Talked to some guys down by the spillway. One guy caught 2 Musky and another caught 1. So i said we’ll if i can’t catch a smallie why not try for a musky. ( i’ve never caught or seen one before ) So put on a giant smithwick, and tried for musky. Well,to say the least, smallmouth are fun and all, but after tonight, i don’t know bass mean much to me anymore after this guy. Incredible fight, first ever, not even 20 casts. Not a giant, but a Musky. Was shaking in my boots. Wasn’t even being serious either, i was just messing around so bored and bummed i couldn’t get a smallie to save a life. But this night is one to remember for sure!
> View attachment 309623


Better to be lucky than good! Nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Had a guy tell me Big Walnut is a good spot for smallies. Anyone have experience there?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Had a guy tell me Big Walnut is a good spot for smallies. Anyone have experience there?


They are a native fish so just about any moving water is going to hold them. They can be found in either of the walnuts just as you can find them in the Darby, Alum Creek, Olentangy or the Scioto. Big Walnut north of Three Creeks is a fairly shallow, urban stream. Lots of silt etc. and limited trophy specimens. South of Three Creeks prospects improve for bigger fish that come up from the Scioto. The Darby is closer to you and if you were going to make the drive that's where I'd recommend for targeting bronzebacks.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

RiparianRanger said:


> They are a native fish so just about any moving water is going to hold them. They can be found in either of the walnuts just as you can find them in the Darby, Alum Creek, Olentangy or the Scioto. Big Walnut north of Three Creeks is a fairly shallow, urban stream. Lots of silt etc. and limited trophy specimens. South of Three Creeks prospects improve for bigger fish that come up from the Scioto. The Darby is closer to you and if you were going to make the drive that's where I'd recommend for targeting bronzebacks.


Thanks Rip, i appreciate the help man


----------



## float4fish

Dillon, check your PMs


----------



## crittergitter

Nice musky. Aren't you close to Plain City? The Big Darby has awesome smallie fishing!!


----------



## bdawg

All rivers have smallies, but not all sections of the rivers are good for smallies. You'll find the smallies hanging out in the rocky sections. The rockier the better! Sandy and muddy areas don't have many smallies except for early in the year when they are spawning. Any crayfish imitation will get a bite. Especially the Rebel Craw crankbait!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

float4fish said:


> Dillon, check your PMs


I check it nothing there but i sent you one


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

crittergitter said:


> Nice musky. Aren't you close to Plain City? The Big Darby has awesome smallie fishing!!


Kinda close yeah, i’ll have to check it out! Thanks


----------



## odell daniel

the Sciota up near Marion county line, Radnor area, some really good smallie fishing, focus on the stretches of river that have granite everywhere. Follow rt 257 south out of Prospect about 5 miles and pick a spot. They love topwater


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Tried Raccoon Creek pretty easy if Columbus yesterday, nothing. So drove back to Hoover Res, which i have never fished before, and really only fished the Big walnut not too far away from the dam, water looked perfect but couldn’t find any deep water. So last stop Alum creek fished spillway clear down past walking bridge had some bites probably rock bass or green sunfish but once it was night caught a ton of White bass on joshy’s and on top water. This smallmouth grind has been something else. I feel like it’s so easy to catch them but maybe i’m just bad at fishing lol


----------



## acklac7

Focus on the Darby (as it’s closest to you). Try and find the most remote spot(s) you can, and hit them as early as you can. This methodology has always paid off for me when chasing Smallmouth.


----------



## HiketothoseBass

When I lived in Hilliard I would hit the Darby right at batelle metropark and kayak down. Great smallie fishing in the riffles, think they hit about everything if timing is right. Love using topwater before 9am or after about 7 pm. Otherwise, a rebel wee craw or other jerkbait, tubes, or curly tailed grubs on jig head with spinner. Been meaning to get back as it’s been about 6 years since I moved to east side. Now I fish the big walnut mostly and it’s also a great small mouth stream. Last week took my first saugeye outta there. Check out bass assassins videos on the southeast forum stuff or find it on YouTube. He has some great tips.


----------



## acklac7

HiketothoseBass said:


> When I lived in Hilliard I would hit the Darby right at batelle metropark and kayak down. Great smallie fishing in the riffles, think they hit about everything if timing is right. Love using topwater before 9am or after about 7 pm. Otherwise, a rebel wee craw or other jerkbait, tubes, or curly tailed grubs on jig head with spinner. Been meaning to get back as it’s been about 6 years since I moved to east side. Now I fish the big walnut mostly and it’s also a great small mouth stream. Last week took my first saugeye outta there. Check out bass assassins videos on the southwest forum stuff or find it on YouTube. He has some great tips.


That, my friend, is a pure Sauger (and a good one at that).


----------



## HiketothoseBass

acklac7 said:


> That, my friend, is a pure Sauger (and a good one at that).


Lol I tried googling to figure it out but clearly my fish id skills and research failed big time.


----------



## MIGHTY

I wouldn’t sweat it too bad Dillon this cold front probably isn’t helping anything. My truck said it was 52 degrees at 7pm on Thursday evening in JUNE!!!! Unless you down sized your bait and slowed the presentation way down I’d just wait a couple days.....or weeks since it doesn’t seem like it’s going to stop raining


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it too bad Dillon this cold front probably isn’t helping anything. My truck said it was 52 degrees at 7pm on Thursday evening in JUNE!!!! Unless you down sized your bait and slowed the presentation way down I’d just wait a couple days.....or weeks since it doesn’t seem like it’s going to stop raining


It was frickin 45! two nights ago. This weather is ridiculous. Don’t get me started i’ve been a rage monster about it. All next week the weather all literally says thunderstorms EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. I’m not going to be able to fish Scioto, Darby, or O’Shay for smallies until September lol


----------



## n-strut

Like others have said, you have some great rivers not far from you that are loaded with smallmouth. Google earth can be your best friend, look for areas far from easily accessible spots that are little more difficult to access. Fish early and often until you figure out a stretch of creek. I like weekdays, less pressure, use a search bait until you get bit, then pick that area part until you know it inside and out. Try to remember key areas like big boulders, drop offs and anything that could hold fish so next trip you can fish them before your on top of them. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookhunter52

Where did you fish in raccoon creek Dillon? I've fished that flow my whole life. It used to be good smallie fishing west of granville but as the sedimentation has gotten worse the smallies have been replaced by largemouth. It gets better once you get into newark but I have never caught anything over 16 inches though throughout that creek and it's been over a decade since I have seen one over 20 inches. Big walnut and scioto are better smallmouth fisheries even though I am more personally attached to raccoon creek Haha. If you do go to raccoon creek in newark, there's a decent spot if you walk upstream from 21st street until you hit a small trib that flows into it. There's a good number of them there but the problem is parking. You would have to walk from the public parking by the YMCA. I really reccomend taking bike if you want to try it. It'll get you there faster.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Snookhunter52 said:


> Where did you fish in raccoon creek Dillon? I've fished that flow my whole life. It used to be good smallie fishing west of granville but as the sedimentation has gotten worse the smallies have been replaced by largemouth. It gets better once you get into newark but I have never caught anything over 16 inches though throughout that creek and it's been over a decade since I have seen one over 20 inches. Big walnut and scioto are better smallmouth fisheries even though I am more personally attached to raccoon creek Haha. If you do go to raccoon creek in newark, there's a decent spot if you walk upstream from 21st street until you hit a small trib that flows into it. There's a good number of them there but the problem is parking. You would have to walk from the public parking by the YMCA. I really reccomend taking bike if you want to try it. It'll get you there faster.


I fished the stretch right by the baseball fields right by Lake Hudson. Under the bridge there and around there. Water looked okay for all the rain we’ve had but couldn’t find any fish at all only found Sucker fry swimming everywhere. I was only fish that water that day because it was really close to where i was. I had basketball games at Denison college so when i was done i looked to google maps to see if any water was around and raccoon was first to catch my eye. Probably won’t fish there again since it’s pretty far from me


----------



## acklac7

HiketothoseBass said:


> Lol I tried googling to figure it out but clearly my fish id skills and research failed big time.


The *bold *blotches are a dead giveaway. If it looks like someone filled in the blotches with a sharpie it's a Sauger . Good numbers in the Scioto South of Greenlawn and the lower Big Walnut.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

acklac7 said:


> The *bold *blotches are a dead giveaway. If it looks like someone filled in the blotches with a sharpie it's a Sauger . Good numbers in the Scioto South of Greenlawn and the lower Big Walnut.


Just now looking at that that’s a monster Sauger what the XD especially for around here


----------



## odell daniel

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> It was frickin 45! two nights ago. This weather is ridiculous. Don’t get me started i’ve been a rage monster about it. All next week the weather all literally says thunderstorms EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. I’m not going to be able to fish Scioto, Darby, or O’Shay for smallies until September lol


sciota north was tore up seemed like all last year, 2 years ago I had my best year wading the river,,,last year the fish weren't cooperating in the muddy water. Its gonna be a while for the sciota


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

odell daniel said:


> sciota north was tore up seemed like all last year, 2 years ago I had my best year wading the river,,,last year the fish weren't cooperating in the muddy water. Its gonna be a while for the sciota


I looked at the Big darby yesterday, looked like the amazon river


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I looked at the Big darby yesterday, looked like the amazon river


It will get down to fishable levels fairly quick tho. Imo its alot easier to get them to go in dirty water in the summer then it is in the cooler months.....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Saugeyefisher said:


> It will get down to fishable levels fairly quick tho. Imo its alot easier to get them to go in dirty water in the summer then it is in the cooler months.....


You sure it will level quickly? And clarity? It’s really flooded and weather says rain rain rain rain anddddd more rain. I’m thinking weeks maybe a month or so.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

That pic of darby was from days ago too, bet it’s way more up


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> You sure it will level quickly? And clarity? It’s really flooded and weather says rain rain rain rain anddddd more rain. I’m thinking weeks maybe a month or so.
> View attachment 310937
> View attachment 310939


What I was saying is it will lower faster then most other streams. Lol ya if it keeps raining it wont.


----------



## acklac7

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> You sure it will level quickly? And clarity? It’s really flooded and weather says rain rain rain rain anddddd more rain. I’m thinking weeks maybe a month or so.
> View attachment 310937
> View attachment 310939


That doesn't appear to be that bad, all things considered. Some of my best Smallmouth days (and I'm talking 20-30 fish over 12" in an hour) have come in the Fall when the River is swollen like that.

Rarely, if ever, does moderate flow produce a hot bite. At least in my experience.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

acklac7 said:


> That doesn't appear to be that bad, all things considered. Some of my best Smallmouth days (and I'm talking 20-30 fish over 12" in an hour) have come in the Fall when the River is swollen like that.
> 
> Rarely, if ever, does moderate flow produce a hot bite. At least in my experience.


Sorry for so many questions but even with the water being pretty much chocolate milk, you’re telling me i can still get some smallies possibly? Like obviously not now because it’s real bad but when water gets lower but clarity is still muddy, smallies bite?


----------



## acklac7

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Sorry for so many questions but even with the water being pretty much chocolate milk, you’re telling me i can still get some smallies possibly? Like obviously not now because it’s real bad but when water gets lower but clarity is still muddy, smallies bite?


They'll still feed in the Mud, especially in Fall when they have no other choice. But the bite can be tricky.

I'd call the water in your pic more of a "heavy stain" though. Smallmouth will definitely bite in heavy stained water, try throwing clown stickbaits (dark jigs work too) and fish while the sun is on the water.


----------



## Muddy

I drive over the Big Darby in Union County almost daily. I wouldn't spend any of my time fishing it for awhile.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

What’s CJ brown like? Smallies there? or buck creek


----------



## meisjedog

They will hit in almost any color of water as long as you get their attention(see pics). In high water, they will school near the bank as long as there is some depth. Because it is dirty, you can practically stand on top of them and they will not spook. Hopefully, you are running a small Black Buzz bait with a treble trailer(they tend to short strike in dirty water) or a black Whopper Plopper through that!? Those are my personal favorite and are rather snagless, but any topwater bait you have confidence in might work(I think black is key though). I've always caught my biggest fish on a buzz bait, but the plopper is nice sometimes because you need to keep it on top the moment it hits the water. A lot of blow-ups happen the exact moment it hits the water or seconds later. It is good to have a stout rod - something like a broomstick to set the hook in that situation. 

It looks like you are looking for bigger water, but you will eventually find that some of the biggest smallies are often found in creeks you can practically jump across - simply because they often go unfished. You have all kinds of small creeks up there and a scenic section as well possibly. You are likely skipping over prime water and fish searching for the perfect spot when in fact, they are perhaps right in front of you in the slack water, you show in that picture.

I caught the fish you see below right on the bank in 100% chocolate milk. I Repeatedly dropped a tube in the water(making a plopping noise) and then jigged it up and down. I would soon see a white flash and then it was time to deal with only having 4-5' of line out. This works well on all local flows where there is slack water, cut bank with a few feet of depth and you are standing over top of them. 

While these are not pigs, it is a good example of water color.




  








IMG_1033




__
meisjedog


__
May 16, 2011











  








IMG_10372




__
meisjedog


__
May 16, 2011


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Wow man, great info. Thanks for that


----------



## acklac7

meisjedog said:


> It looks like you are looking for bigger water, but you will eventually find that some of the biggest smallies are often found in creeks you can practically jump across - simply because they often go unfished. You have all kinds of small creeks up there and a scenic section as well possibly. You are likely skipping over prime water and fish searching for the perfect spot when in fact, they are perhaps right in front of you in the slack water, you show in that picture.


I can confirm. Small creeks can produce some absolute monster Smallmouth, although they're not abundant by any means. They're also the first to clear up after a storm, most of the time anyway.

That said, access can be a pain. Don't let that get in your way though.


----------



## MIGHTY

this rain is horrible


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> this rain is horrible


Agreed. Wonder how the fish feel about it. Think I might try Alum for a night bite for Smallies. So far people told me rip rap by dam or marina, not sure what marina they are talking in specific. Gonna try Joshies and crankbaits, lipless. Probably saturday night. As long as rain stays away


----------



## Muddy

I passed over the Darby at Milford Center yesterday on the way to a baseball game, it's blown out. Then it poured down rain again last night compounding the problem.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Muddy said:


> I passed over the Darby at Milford Center yesterday on the way to a baseball game, it's blown out. Then it poured down rain again last night compounding the problem.


Yeah definitely not fishing Darby or Scioto for a good month or so lol that’s terrible


----------



## MIGHTY

I was almost considering since we have a “winter time smallmouth” thread starting a thread for super high/muddy water tactics for smallmouth lol. I don’t even fish for smallmouth like I used to when I was younger but I targeted them a bit more than usual this year so far. I mostly only fish for them in the late fall/winter/very early spring before/after the flatheads feed. I’m thinking about going to a local flow just for the hell of it this weekend even though I know it’s going to be treacherous but one things for sure, can’t catch any fish sitting at home.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> I was almost considering since we have a “winter time smallmouth” thread starting a thread for super high/muddy water tactics for smallmouth lol. I don’t even fish for smallmouth like I used to when I was younger but I targeted them a bit more than usual this year so far. I mostly only fish for them in the late fall/winter/very early spring before/after the flatheads feed. I’m thinking about going to a local flow just for the hell of it this weekend even though I know it’s going to be treacherous but one things for sure, can’t catch any fish sitting at home.


Definitely try man, although with all the rain and flooding, you just might be able to catch something sitting from your porch haha.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’m planning on going to my local flow and taking a pole with me. Going to try to find a slack pool, inside of a bend, or a big fallen tree or some kind of obstruction to the current. I’ll take a black colored bait, a shiny one, and a noisy/top water and just my give it a go.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> I’m planning on going to my local flow and taking a pole with me. Going to try to find a slack pool, inside of a bend, or a big fallen tree or some kind of obstruction to the current. I’ll take a black colored bait, a shiny one, and a noisy/top water and just my give it a go.


Those sound like great choices. Hope you get something!


----------



## Muddy

This is a good time to hit farm ponds and let the streams clear up a bit.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Muddy said:


> This is a good time to hit farm ponds and let the streams clear up a bit.


If only farm ponds had Smallies


----------



## normd

Driving from Toledo to Sidney tomorrow, will be a quick turn around trip. Was thinking of bring my fly gear alond to float a line. Any reccomendation of where i can fish? Dont care if its a pond, lake or stream. And dont care about species. Just a fun fishing options.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> If only farm ponds had Smallies


All of the farm ponds around me have smallies in them because I have put them in there over the past 25 years. They just don’t reproduce in them.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> All of the farm ponds around me have smallies in them because I have put them in there over the past 25 years. They just don’t reproduce in them.


That’s pretty cool. I would do that to but 1. I already have 17”-19” Large Mouth settled in mine and 2. I can’t find any Smallmouth to begin with haha.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Trying Alum tonight fellas.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Trying Alum tonight fellas.


The dam is opened up some so the water will be up and flowing below the spillway. Just a heads up if that’s where you were heading.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> The dam is opened up some so the water will be up and flowing below the spillway. Just a heads up if that’s where you were heading.


He now. It’s pretty fast and furious. Going main lake


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I FINALLY GOT ONE. Lol just a one pounder but was so sought after finally feels good to get one. I’ve wanted to catch these fish for so long. Only one tonight missed 5 fish total on redeye shad one felt really really good maybe musky or big bass. I’ll be back tomorrow morning to see if i can upgrade


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> View attachment 311599
> I FINALLY GOT ONE. Lol just a one pounder but was so sought after finally feels good to get one. I’ve wanted to catch these fish for so long. Only one tonight missed 5 fish total on redeye shad one felt really really good maybe musky or big bass. I’ll be back tomorrow morning to see if i can upgrade


Good job Dillon once these creeks get back to normal I’ll get with you and we’ll set a date to get together and fish over my way. Lots of dink’s but 18-20” fish aren’t uncommon. Just downsize the gear and they all feel like 5# fish.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Good job Dillon once these creeks get back to normal I’ll get with you and we’ll set a date to get together and fish over my way. Lots of dink’s but 18-20” fish aren’t uncommon. Just downsize the gear and they all feel like 5# fish.


Sounds like a plan man i can’t wait for rivers to get back to normal River Smallies are a whole different breed.


----------



## MIGHTY

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> All of the farm ponds around me have smallies in them because I have put them in there over the past 25 years. They just don’t reproduce in them.


 Funny that you mention that. One of my good buddies moved into a house in a neighborhood a few years ago with a pond in the back yard. He’s been wanting to get into fishing and had gone with me a number of times now. After we moved some stuff in I told him I could catch a bass (planning on largemouth) out of the pond in no time because it’s simple. So we walked out there and on the 3rd cast I caught my personal best smallie ever. Probably 5ish pounds. I wash shocked. I made a thread about it on here but figured everyone thought I caught and kept it. He got to talking to one of his neighbors and the guy said he’s brought some back from Erie I believe and put them in the pond. A few weeks ago I caught probably my personal best, or close to it, out of the creek I’ve been fishing for about 20 years now. It was a hair under 21 inches but the pond fish dwarfed it. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

MIGHTY said:


> Funny that you mention that. One of my good buddies moved into a house in a neighborhood a few years ago with a pond in the back yard. He’s been wanting to get into fishing and had gone with me a number of times now. After we moved some stuff in I told him I could catch a bass (planning on largemouth) out of the pond in no time because it’s simple. So we walked out there and on the 3rd cast I caught my personal best smallie ever. Probably 5ish pounds. I wash shocked. I made a thread about it on here but figured everyone thought I caught and kept it. He got to talking to one of his neighbors and the guy said he’s brought some back from Erie I believe and put them in the pond. A few weeks ago I caught probably my personal best, or close to it, out of the creek I’ve been fishing for about 20 years now. It was a hair under 21 inches but the pond fish dwarfed it. Sorry for the hijack.


We stalked my uncles 3 acre pond about 20 years ago with Erie smallies and still catch some hogs outta there. I’ve put others in there since but I’m sure there are some original stocked fish left. Probably the smallest one from the original stocking was around 2 1/2 pounds when released into it. Night time topwater is phenomenal to say the least!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well this mornings been a bust. My lipless crank got one hit that’s all. Also had a bit on popper. Suns out now not too much wind. Saw a heron swallow a 14” bass whole.


----------



## redhawkflyfish

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Well this mornings been a bust. My lipless crank got one hit that’s all. Also had a bit on popper. Suns out now not too much wind. Saw a heron swallow a 14” bass whole.


Whats the water like at alum? Pretty stained?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

redhawkflyfish said:


> Whats the water like at alum? Pretty stained?


South pool is fine 2-3 foot visibility but middle pool around marina is little muddier about 1-2 foot vis there. It’s not clear but i think good for fish


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well done with today. Got up at 4am, came to Alum, fished forever. Not much activity. Cats were biting for guys fishing for them. I went to get breakfast at about 11am. Tried to pick my confidence up by fishing a pond for largemouth, last time i went it was pretty good size and numbers. It was weird seemed like all those bass were gone. Like the pond had a winter kill or something. So was pretty bummed about that. After awhile of rethinking trying to come up with a plan but there’s so many different baits and fish and areas to fish i couldn’t come up with one so just decided to wing it. Didn’t work. Got so bored to the point i got a regular j hook and worm and just started catching tiny bluegill and greensunfish. At least the Greensunfish were very pretty. Fished from 3pm-11:30pm yesterday, one smallmouth, multiple bites just missed them. Today fished from 4am to 4 pm. Lol damn i’m exhausted. Think i’m gonna chill in Cabela’s for a bit and stare at the aquarium and maybe waste some money. Then the fun hour and a half drive home. But, I did get what i wanted: A smallmouth. Maybe i should’ve been more specific.


----------



## Workingman

Dillon, I was reading this thread last night while catfishing at alum. I was gonna tell you to not be a bass snob and go get you some catfish! Haha, you could always set out a cat pole while casting for smallmouth. I do that sometimes in the fall while saugeye fishing at night. The cats are loving the high water right now


----------



## MIGHTY

Dillon did we already cover the baits/presentations you’re using in this thread I can’t remember and I casually glanced back over the first page? What are you using in the creeks when they’re not swollen and muddy?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> Dillon did we already cover the baits/presentations you’re using in this thread I can’t remember and I casually glanced back over the first page? What are you using in the creeks when they’re not swollen and muddy?


I haven’t even targeted creeks yet. I fished all main lake this weekend. Mainly focused on Lipless crankbaits, then joshys, then after that i tried all kinds of jigs, worms, and other popular simple bass stuff. But if i were to fish a stream i’d use square bills top water baits ( black ) joshys maybe worms and jigs


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

When it comes to creature baits for smallmouth, like the lizard, beaver, crawdad plastics, which do y’all prefer? The beaver style looks kinda big but lizards are weird. I’m thinking the more craw looking ones but i don’t know. Opinions?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> When it comes to creature baits for smallmouth, like the lizard, beaver, crawdad plastics, which do y’all prefer? The beaver style looks kinda big but lizards are weird. I’m thinking the more craw looking ones but i don’t know. Opinions?


Really any of them work. Just gotta gain confidence...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Saugeyefisher said:


> Really any of them work. Just gotta gain confidence...


Yeah that’s definitely the thing i need to work on most. I feel like as fisherman we complicate so many things when fishing is so simple. Like you could spend hundreds on lures and tackle when all it really takes is a bare hook and a worm lol.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

^ But all the tackle is fun to play with, right? haha


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

And make sure you have some flicker shads in your arsenal. We catch smallies every time we’re trolling them for saugeye at Alum. And we catch smallies and LM casting them along the riprap areas also. We use #5’s mainly trolling but usually cast #7’s with good luck.


----------



## fastwater

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> When it comes to creature baits for smallmouth, like the lizard, beaver, crawdad plastics, which do y’all prefer? The beaver style looks kinda big but lizards are weird. I’m thinking the more craw looking ones but i don’t know. Opinions?


Don't forget about tubes. Or about a 4" hum dinger worm either wacky rigged on a drop shot or wacky rigged to jig head.





You can also rig the tube 'stupid tube' style to make it more weedless/snagless:


----------



## MIGHTY

When I’m fishing creeks for smallies and it’s been this way for about 15 years I’m using one of two baits. A 4 inch black senko style worm Texas rigged or a sexy dog topwater walking bait. The worm is my confidence bait but the sexy dog is a ton of fun.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> When I’m fishing creeks for smallies and it’s been this way for about 15 years I’m using one of two baits. A 4 inch black senko style worm Texas rigged or a sexy dog topwater walking bait. The worm is my confidence bait but the sexy dog is a ton of fun.


That’s my favorite kind of fishing. Like just having two setups both different so you can switch. I carry my tackle bag when i fish but can say if i could find my confidence baits i wouldn’t mind not carrying that thing around everywhere


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Also, couldn’t resist the night bite tried ONE LAST TIME lol got him on square bill. Only bite of the night 8-11. Barely keeper but he’s swimming. Wind was howling. Conditions seemed good for fish but results didn’t show. Troy told me when they open the dams gates the bite tends to slack. No pun intended. But the water levels there are going down pretty good i’d say it probably lost a foot in a day if not exactly that it looked close.


----------



## meisjedog

Other than topwater, my smallie arsenal includes three soft baits with only variations in color. I usually rig them weedless, although sometimes I will use a tube hook depending on my location. I superglue everything and sometimes the rattier it looks, the more fish It will catch. I live on this flow, so I'm not sure I will ever see 20", but I do catch 19's and the convenience of launching from my backyard is hard to resist.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

meisjedog said:


> Other than topwater, my smallie arsenal includes three soft baits with only variations in color. I usually rig them weedless, although sometimes I will use a tube hook depending on my location. I superglue everything and sometimes the rattier it looks, the more fish It will catch. I live on this flow, so I'm not sure I will ever see 20", but I do catch 19's and the convenience of launching from my backyard is hard to resist.
> View attachment 311949
> View attachment 311951
> View attachment 311953
> View attachment 311955
> View attachment 311957


Nice and simple, I like it. Beautiful fish


----------



## MIGHTY

Give the sexy dog a shot Dillon. They’re $8.99 but I started using one last year and it’s a lot of fun


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MIGHTY said:


> Give the sexy dog a shot Dillon. They’re $8.99 but I started using one last year and it’s a lot of fun


Yeah I love all the KVD baits ( hardbaits ) pretty good quality for price. I usually go with traditional poppers for top water but i do have a cheapo spook but the action is kinda dull. With certain top water baits, like Buzz baits and Spooks, is there a line preference? Braid or florocarbon? Does one work better than the other


----------



## RiparianRanger

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah I love all the KVD baits ( hardbaits ) pretty good quality for price. I usually go with traditional poppers for top water but i do have a cheapo spook but the action is kinda dull. With certain top water baits, like Buzz baits and Spooks, is there a line preference? Braid or florocarbon? Does one work better than the other


Not flouro. It sinks and can impede the action of top water by pulling the nose down. Braid floats so technically it can work. I find its lack of memory leads to fouling up too much for my liking. In my experience the best all-around option for top water is a copolymer.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Also since we have a solid thread in the works here, if any of you have reports or catch and smallies soon definitely report. Love seeing them


----------



## erieeye365

Unbelievable spring/summer so far. I even noticed Mad River was pretty muddy yesterday.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

erieeye365 said:


> Unbelievable spring/summer so far. I even noticed Mad River was pretty muddy yesterday.


Yeah I live pretty much right on the Mad. It’s clearing up but still less than a foot of vis. Probably good for trout rn since it’s nit crystal clear per usual


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I fished middle pool at Alum out of a boat this evening from 5-10:30 and couldn’t catch a smallie, so don’t get discouraged Dillon. Tried everything I had from jigs, cranks, topwater, swim baits you name it. Water had a hard stain to it but seemed plenty fish able. I’m not an Alum smallie expert but catch a bunch trolling for saugeye so thought I would give it a shot- big ol’ SKUNK!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I fished middle pool at Alum out of a boat this evening from 5-10:30 and couldn’t catch a smallie, so don’t get discouraged Dillon. Tried everything I had from jigs, cranks, topwater, swim baits you name it. Water had a hard stain to it but seemed plenty fish able. I’m not an Alum smallie expert but catch a bunch trolling for saugeye so thought I would give it a shot- big ol’ SKUNK!


Haha it’s tough. I figure Smallies are easier in creeks and river rather than heavy pressured lakes. But i assume it can go both ways


----------



## MIGHTY

I drive over alum, big walnut, and blacklick creek on my way to/from work (I’m off on Fridays). Blacklick and big walnut have started to come down and clear up but alum was still very high and muddy.


----------



## Muddy

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I fished middle pool at Alum out of a boat this evening from 5-10:30 and couldn’t catch a smallie, so don’t get discouraged Dillon. Tried everything I had from jigs, cranks, topwater, swim baits you name it. Water had a hard stain to it but seemed plenty fish able. I’m not an Alum smallie expert but catch a bunch trolling for saugeye so thought I would give it a shot- big ol’ SKUNK!


You have to fish for other species to catch the smallies at Alum. We never target smallies, but always catch some when fishing for eyes or crappies.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Checked out scioto this after noon water still high a good 5 feet atleast definitely more but clarity is good it’s got a Indian / Buckeye lake clarity. Less than a foot but 100% fishable


----------



## james.

Get you a Texas red wee rebel crawl for when you hit the rivers. They are fish catching machines


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

james. said:


> Get you a Texas red wee rebel crawl for when you hit the rivers. They are fish catching machines
> View attachment 312331


i have a Rebel on more light brown and orange underbelly same size. But mines like 10 years old and almost all the trebles are broken off


----------



## james.

That's the only bait I'll buy for small mouth fishing the rivers there kinda pricey but they flat out catch the sh*t out of some small mouth all colors work but Texas red is my favor. If you ever make it towards walpak I have a extra kayak we could take a float some time down the auglaize river and get on some small mouths


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

MIGHTY said:


> I drive over alum, big walnut, and blacklick creek on my way to/from work (I’m off on Fridays). Blacklick and big walnut have started to come down and clear up but alum was still very high and muddy.


Alum is only up about a foot


james. said:


> Get you a Texas red wee rebel crawl for when you hit the rivers. They are fish catching machines
> View attachment 312331


x2


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

GF reeled in a good one at Alum tonight. Trolling for eyes of course! Was about the last 5 minutes of light.


----------



## MIGHTY

I didn’t get a chance to look at it yesterday but Thursday where alum runs under 104 it was really high.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I got my new PB! Broke me off at the bank almost lost em’!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Got out a few days ago on Big Darby waters looking good but if you know darby it’s pretty muddy but right after some current and riffles the water was clearer and held fish. 5 Smallmouth all 12-14”. And very very fat. Literally hundreds of crawdads everywhere i stepped. All on soft plastic crawdad imitations on a jig head, shallow crankbaits and poppers. Awesome fish fight so hard. Might be favorite fish to go after at the moment


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice,good job!


----------



## crittergitter

Only flow I could find fishable yesterday was well south. Made the drive, fished 5 miles of creek in what appeared to be awesome conditions. Caught a few and lost a few more. Get to take out and a guy put on the river about 30 minutes or so before us. He had a banner day with 6 fish Ohio's. I just smiled and said, "Good job!!" 

Lesson here is the early bird gets the worm!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Wow that’s a great day. I just got a Sexy dawg kvd topwater and the Rebel craw crankbaits. I got the micro size and the bigger size. Don’t know what’ll be better but know they work. And i got all my fish at around 8pm till dark. The heat and sun definitely puts them in a funk but when it’s morning and dark it’s game on


----------



## MIGHTY

That sexy dawg is a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Got a nice one and my new PB a 17” today on the Scioto. Black and blue jig threw it parallel of flooded bank jigged on bottom by a tree and slurped it. Had another cast after but lost it. Nothing else after. Had a limited amount of room to cast to from bank but saw some nice slow eddies that looked really good but couldn’t reach them. Water was even dirtier and higher then a few weeks ago. Going to Florida the next two weeks so unfortunately no smallies but maybe a 5 foot shark and some giants


----------



## zimmerj

Nice smallie, Dillon.


----------



## $diesel$

Dillon, if you ever get the chance, you might wanna try the Georgian Bay section of Lake Huron. Went there the last few years and smallie fishing is extraordinary. Never had so many bites and caught fish in my life.
2 guys to a boat averaged between 60 and 80 fish a day, of course they're out of season in June as is our wounderful Lake Erie, but the experience is pure heaven for a smallie freak like me.
It's an 8+ hour drive, the bad part. It's relatively inexpensive, 7 days of fishing with your boat, motor and fuel and very nice lodging for less than $500.00 American.
It stands in the Canadian Sheild regionwhich is solid rock for miles and the Bay has rock EVERYWHERE.












































Of course, i'm the fat guy in the pics.


----------



## Wildturkey

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Well, went to Scioto, very very muddy and still high. Nothing with hooks and line but cast netted around to see what was in the chocolate milk. Found a nice crappie, some largies, lots of suckers and a few baby smallies. Then went to Alum Creek. Got a few nice rock bass and a decent large mouth on a crawl-jig presentation. Talked to some guys down by the spillway. One guy caught 2 Musky and another caught 1. So i said we’ll if i can’t catch a smallie why not try for a musky. ( i’ve never caught or seen one before ) So put on a giant smithwick, and tried for musky. Well,to say the least, smallmouth are fun and all, but after tonight, i don’t know bass mean much to me anymore after this guy. Incredible fight, first ever, not even 20 casts. Not a giant, but a Musky. Was shaking in my boots. Wasn’t even being serious either, i was just messing around so bored and bummed i couldn’t get a smallie to save a life. But this night is one to remember for sure!
> View attachment 309623


My brother in law was fishing for smallies in the nut and caught the fish of a lifetime. His first Musky ever and 42 inches long. Caught it on a small spinner bait and ten pound test line. Fifteen minutes of pure joy. I was quite jealous, lol. Put it back in of course so I’m hoping I catch her next time.


----------



## NKRIM47

Was able to make a few casts on Sunday family float trip on the BUSY trapper johns stretch. Caught two 14" smallies on a silver floating rapala. Both came off lay downs. From my vantage point on the yak was able to see both fish smash the lure. Lots of fun...my crew and the rest of the paddlers were impressed lol.


----------

